# Firewood is fun again.



## Mange (Sep 8, 2005)

I got a new toy!!!!!!!


----------



## Ax-man (Sep 8, 2005)

Congrats Mange that is cool   , wish I had something like that to play with in our little wood lot. Grapples save a lot of work easier on the back too.

What make is that grapple??? and the tractor????

I thought you just collected saws, didn't know you were in wood biz, or is that your private stash for heating.

Larry


----------



## Mange (Sep 8, 2005)

The tractor is a Volvo BM 400 "Buster". There is a bunch of info on internet.
The splitter and crane is "A la Mange".
I took the crane of a truck from the late -50's. I had to make a few changes and got a lot of help with the heavy work.
I need this since my back is busted beond repair, I guess that if I was a chainsaw in my collection, I would be up for parts....


----------



## Mange (Sep 8, 2005)

The splitter cuts 30cm beech straight of, without much problem, so I plan on holding the log with the crane then cut and split with the splitter.

I split 65x65cm dry elm with ease. Pretty good for a home tinkered splitter.


----------



## Ax-man (Sep 8, 2005)

[QUOTE, I guess that if I was a chainsaw in my collection, I would be up for parts.... [/QUOTE]

  I hear ya, I know exactly what you mean. I have been getting into those Yoga strecthing excersises more and more, it does help. but doesn't cure the problem. Then there is the good old stand-by, asprin.

Take up tree climbing, my back always feel real good after a good climb, if I'm just doing trimming. 

Larry


----------



## Mange (Sep 9, 2005)

:blob5: 
I found a bucket of paint, and some helpers.


----------



## Mange (Sep 10, 2005)

Almost done, rotator and a few hoses left then it is done!!!!!!!!
I will test it in the morning.


----------



## SWE#Kipp (Sep 10, 2005)

Mange did you check the add for the rotator i sent you ??


----------



## Mange (Sep 10, 2005)

Not yet, I have been busy, i will in the morning i think.


----------



## Mange (Sep 12, 2005)

First load.


----------



## SWE#Kipp (Sep 12, 2005)

it looks real good ,,,, i want one


----------



## Al Smith (Sep 13, 2005)

Nice set up,very creative.Nice big pile of wood also.


----------



## Mange (Sep 14, 2005)

That pile is delivered and replaced. I drove out about 30 cubic meters beech yesterday and today.


----------



## Mange (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## Gypo Logger (Sep 25, 2005)

Mange, what are you doing hiding all the good stuff over here?
I really like the trailer and setup you are using. It sure keeps the wood clean, plus you can load trucks etc. etc.
John


----------



## Mange (Sep 25, 2005)

I lifted out the old furnest from the basement with it Yesterday.


----------



## Mange (Sep 26, 2005)

This is not easy to explain but I am making a Truck bed to set on the ground and fill, then pull up with the crane.
It will not be very big, but enugh.
Pic's to come later.


----------



## Tree Machine (Sep 26, 2005)

Very cool, Mange. Nicely done.


----------



## Lawn Masters (Sep 26, 2005)

Mange, I think you should sell firewood for a living with that thing, there is practically no lifting involved on your part, just a little splitting, but that is easily achieved with a mehcanical splitter, and the loader to move the logs with. in fact, how about I move over there, and we form a partnership to sell firewood?


----------



## Mange (Sep 26, 2005)

Tell you what, you come here I give you my 50% of the buissness!  
I have built a hydraulic splitter, it cuts of wood up to 25cm wide, and splits ..... Everything. 
I think it is in the first pic.
It has proccessed at least 250 cubic meters with I would think.

I will build one to hang in the crane and split one meter wood lengths.

That will be after the "truck bed".
I mean to pull it up loaded, with the crane and use it for unloading as well.
if it works ok, I will make more so I can fill a couple and drve it away at a later date, or leave it...


----------



## Gypo Logger (Sep 26, 2005)

Hey Mange, what's this stuff. I can't read it. Could you send me a bottle, I'll paypal you.
John
http://www.clou.cz/lumberjack/pics/lj-pflegeol.jpg
http://www.clou.cz/lumberjack/pflegeol.html


----------



## Tree Machine (Sep 26, 2005)

I think it's fuel additive for the human machine.


----------



## Mange (Sep 27, 2005)

I think you are right Tree Machine.
It is some kind of oil, from Tjeckoslovakia, I think it is some kind of tree oil as in made from tree's, but it could very well be two stroke, I do not know this language. 
Hard to learn too....


----------



## Tree Machine (Sep 27, 2005)

We have severel American versions of that sort of 'additive'. Apparently, in modeate amounts, this tree oil has the ability to make cold weather seem warmer. A most interesting quality in a lubricant.


----------



## belgian (Sep 27, 2005)

Gypo Logger said:


> Hey Mange, what's this stuff. I can't read it. Could you send me a bottle, I'll paypal you.
> John
> http://www.clou.cz/lumberjack/pics/lj-pflegeol.jpg
> http://www.clou.cz/lumberjack/pflegeol.html




I wouldn't be so sure. "Pflegeöl" in German means "maintenance oil". It could easily be a wood maintenance oil for teak wood or something.

Make sure you let your mother in law take a nip first.


----------



## canguy21 (Oct 10, 2005)

That is a very good looking setup Mange. Even if it was slower than hand loading it would be a lot more fun.


----------



## Mange (Oct 10, 2005)

It is not fast, but it lifts up to 1,5 ton, and I have a a lot of use for it lifting all kinds of stuff.


----------



## bottlefed89 (Oct 11, 2005)

Nice, I'm young and still jealous... I've already sold about 10 cords this year, and need to find a new place to cut, there's a BIG demand for firewood this year..


----------



## stehansen (Oct 12, 2005)

Very nice looking setup, I would like to do something similar, maybe have it on a truck with a dump.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Oct 28, 2005)

Very nice its amazing what a god fabricator can do. That thing is great. Having a piece of equipment can sure make life easier on the job. At work we have an excavator with a thumb. I never realized how much you could do with it until I came to work on this crew. We specialize in drainage, mostly underground work for the county road dept. Without god tools, and equipment our jobs would be alot more difficult.


----------



## Mange (Oct 28, 2005)

I have a bit more to do with the buchet for it, I post pic's when it is done.


----------

